# Free Rhinestone Designs To Download



## Krystle1981

I've been enjoying my free daily downloads so I thought I'd share this site in case you haven't already seen it. 

Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro


----------



## BlingItOn

Thanks for sharing the info. Great designs...even if you miss the free download they are only $2.99 for the download starting the day after.


----------



## kensgirlsteph

I look forward to those downloads too! They are all great designs. I havent seen a new one in quite a few days. I hope everything is okay on their end!


----------



## drdoct

Their vault is messed up too. I really wanted to order the flag vector but the link is broken and the other part goes nowhere. They do have some nice designs and much more than that they show you how they did each one if you've got their software. It helps me just to see their drawing steps to learn how to draw myself.


----------

